# New Member



## DFWKitteh (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello, my name is Justin and live in the Dallas Fort Worth area. I have had many cats over the years but had been with out for a few. So, about six months ago I decided it was time for a new companion. 

My kittys name is Oto, he is primarily all white with black markings on his face with a solid black tail and is now just about 11 months old. He is an obsessively talkative kitty :fust which is kind of what leads me here to the forum. I look forward to learning some things and disscusing and sharing stories about these crazy little felines...

Well, just wanted to introduce myself and say hello.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Justin!

I LOVE my little talker (Cleo)!! Although it doesn't sound as if she's quite as chatty as Oto. 

Pictures, please.


----------



## DFWKitteh (Sep 11, 2008)

The talking is pretty cute.... but sometimes can be just rediculous, he's a needed little kitty (actually not so little) but then again I wanted a companion :thumb . I think he's going to be a BIG boy.

From the web cam so not the best quality


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

How cute! 

Cleo talks in her sleep and wakes herself up!


----------



## DFWKitteh (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks, He's flatered.

ln her sleep, waking her self up....lol that's great ! Oto likes to talk more in my sleep, like if he thinks you should be up from a nap, wants you to turn on the faucet or just thinks he needs something in general. I have always had great personality cats but this one takes the cake.


----------



## WICatLover (Aug 25, 2008)

My two little furballs like to wake me up at 3 or 4 in the morning because they are either a) thirsty and want me to turn on the bathroom faucet or b) lonely and want a snuggle. This is all fine for them but not for the staff member whose alarm will go off in 2 or 3 hours. LOL


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

!  Oto is a cutie, especially like his black spot on his back.


----------

